# Форум для размышляющих > Творчество >  Портрет

## Мертвый Поэт

Я нарисовал свой портрет. Помоему, очень похоже

----------


## Мертвый Поэт

Зачем? =))

----------


## taggart

> Забаньте пожалуйста это чудо.


 Оно ж не косячит © ;_)

---

На тему....дарили мне мой портрет) любытная работа... будет не лень - отсканю, тоже выеб......ну отпишусь т.е. :).

----------


## Мертвый Поэт

Помоему я не нравлюсь Рону.
А раз он такой мерзкий чел я буду звать Антип Петрович.



> На тему....дарили мне мой портрет) любытная работа... будет не лень - отсканю, тоже выеб......ну отпишусь т.е. .


 А мой портрет тебе нравится? Как техника? Как стиль?

----------

